# Are Tritium......



## PB92 (Jan 13, 2007)

Vials effected by different temperatures? Can you leave a trit vial in the car when it's freezing out? Will they freeze? Or in the summer when it's hot?


----------



## PB92 (Jan 13, 2007)

This might be in the wrong area.........


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2007)

They will be ok in those temperatures.


----------



## Ken_McE (Jan 13, 2007)

PB92 said:


> Vials effected by different temperatures? Can you leave a trit vial in the car when it's freezing out? Will they freeze? Or in the summer when it's hot?



The temperature limits of your trit would be the points where the phosphor begins to be effected by the temperature. There is no place you can drive to where the temperature in your car will trouble it. If you drive a lunar rover I can get back to you.... (G)


----------



## PB92 (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey thanks guys. I wanted to hang a couple from my rear view mirror ( cool night time effect) but was not sure about the temp thing. Even thinking about epoxying some on the speedometer lens so they look cool. Damn, I'm a trit junkie!!!!!!


----------



## taeagle (Jan 24, 2007)

Bart & Ken_McE are both right. :naughty: 
The temperature limits of your trit would be the points where the phosphor begins to be effected by the temperature. They will be ok in those temperatures.


----------



## PB92 (Jan 24, 2007)

Great. I left some in my car overnight lastnight and they seemed just fine tonight, outside temp was about 18 degrees. I wonder what the threshold is before the phosphor is effected? Or what the high temp threshold would be? Car interiors can reach over 100% in the dead of summer.


----------



## taeagle (Jan 24, 2007)

According to test report on my hand. The working temperature complied +80'C and -20'C.


----------

